# Picking the right bow



## Skillet Head (May 27, 2007)

*X10*

Hey there, I just shot the Admiral today for the first time and Alpha max also..both are Nice bows overall. Dead quiet and nice speed. Both have a Solid wall. I've owned a mathews switchback xt for 3 years and it has been a great hunting bow.. The admiral stacks faster and lets off quick. The AMax is more like the switchback xt with a smoother draw. Also a solid wall. The adjustabilty of draw length on the admiral is a great plus for someone in your position, meaning where you live and the options that are available. With that in mind, unless you know EXACTLY what you need in draw length. I would go with the Admiral. All are great bows. By the way,what are the hunting opportunities like where you live. Or do you travel to hunt?


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Dont overlook the pse bow madness. In my opinion its probably the best bow out there for the money. I know you can get a package deal on them also.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Which Bow*

All the bows you mentioned are great bows. I would try to stick with something that is suppoprtable at one of your local shops. You'll need to get it set up and eventually you'll need new parts, strings, cables, tune up etc. Warranty is another issue if something should go wrong. 
If you can't try before you buy, make sure the drawlength is user adjustable. Any Hoyt, Bowtech or Diamond will do. Let us know what's most important to you. Hunters all want quiet bows but there are other things that are just as important - smooth draw cycle, speed, etc. If you're a new archer you may want to stick with a single cam with 7 inches or more of brace height and at least 32 inches axle to axle length. Draw weight and adjustablility is a big deal too. The most common mistake is over bowing yourself - that is buying a 70 lb bow when a 60 lb is a better match for you size and strength.
I'm also curious what types of hunting opportunities you have in Denmark Visited Copenhagen a few years back and enjoyed the city - very beautiful!


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you thought of buying a good used on on this site? Can you import one without paying some kind of tarrif or fee?


----------

